# Vesta (36 mo) and Zuri (32 mo) - the Horde is Almost Gone



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Vesta was one of the original Horde, even before they were a thought in my mind. She and her sister Valora were adopted them from the local HS as baby friends for my sickly little girl from another shelter. Brie was in QT and was being treated for neck abscesses (we originally thought might be SDA).

Bouncing silly baby girls

















Enter Kamali and Kyrie from Fredericton who fit in beautifully then arrived the Glue of the original Horde…Dilbert. 
Valora and Vesta loved their new manslave









And soon after this, a little family from Hamilton who were going to be pts entered my home.
A rigged up cagetopper was their home until their Martin’s arrived…Zuri was comfy from the start









Now we fastforward through their growth until they were big enough for my first group intro and the Rampaging Horde was born 
(the thin fawn on the bottom is Zuri and Valora and Vesta are up top)









Good times were had by all, including me feeding this group’s plastic habit.







There were many jokes of enrolling them all into Plastic Eaters Anonymous…from the deitrus of waterbottles, FN pans having HUGE chunks taken out of them, and their last habit of biting through my own plastic waterbottle I was presently drinking from…I always got showered. LOL

A very typical Horde moment









Vesta and Valora at 2 years of age

Valora
















Zuri at 29 mo, soon after I almost lost her










But age and some illness started taking away the members of my Horde, others were introduced but finally it was only 3 lovely old ladies left. Zuri who had been fighting severe respiratory issues for ages, Vesta and Valora my oldies who were actually doing very well, but were on maintenance meds for chronic URI…
My little ladies a couple of months ago, HED issues, but still going strong









Sadly I discovered that Zuri has developed malocclusion, and Vesta has a tiny ruptured inguinal tumour that has been bleeding…I have decided to let them pass together today at my vets. I was going to have Valora go with them, but after observing her for awhile, it felt wrong and she will stay with me, to be as spoiled as I can until she’s ready.

Last night








The both loved their soymilk syringed by mom, its so much tastier that way 

















After I put them back in their cage with some baby cereal, Zuri took a few bites and then was desperately trying to climb out of the cage, I patted her thinking she would go back to the cereal. No. She wanted Out, and to be with me. So I setup my bed on the couch (oww my back) and we slept the night together…I think that’s what she wanted. Vesta had her sister, but Zuri wanted me.

Almost at the end of the Horde, the last of my special teaching rats, never ever to be forgotten.
I will take care of Valora until she is ready to see you guys all again.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

*hugs* I feel so for you Im all teary eyed over here..

It's georgus photos, you should be so proud over so many spoiled and rescued ratties!!!


----------



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

Vesta and Zuri (and all the other little ratties who lived with you) were so lucky to have you to care for them. Such sweet pictures!


----------



## Siwain (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry! They were really beautifull ratties! :-[


----------



## K (Feb 14, 2009)

I love this!!! Just brilliant  Such beautiful ratties.


----------

